# Do you bike seated or standing up?



## Dbike (Mar 21, 2022)

As we know, Sting-Ray bikes can be ridden either seated or standing up. I am curious as to the ratio of those who ride Sting-Rays (seated/standing up). I noticed I am standing quite a bit, certainly when biking uphill. The ratio for me would be about 70% standing/30% seated. There are quite a few hills and upgrades in my area.


----------



## GTBruiser (Mar 22, 2022)

Seated nearly 100% on my 3-speed and 2-speed Sting-Rays
Seated around 90-95% on my single speed Schwinn for most rides because I can use the geared Sting Rays for the hilly rides.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 22, 2022)

I know a guy who has no car and only rides bikes.  he has never stood up to pedal up a hill. he has never left the seat while riding. he had a Schwinn 10 speed and never shifted the gears, and always rides in much too big a gear for the speed he travels.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2022)

I really haven't ridden a Stingray since I was 12. Mostly single speed ballooners-butt in the seat unless its a really big hill!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 23, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> Seated nearly 100% on my 3-speed and 2-speed Sting-Rays
> Seated around 90-95% on my single speed Schwinn for most rides because I can use the geared Sting Rays for the hilly rides.



Wow, I'm surprised. I find it easier to pedal when standing on my Sting-Rays. As mentioned, though, there are quite a few uphill inclines where I live.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 23, 2022)

I keep my butt in the seat unless getting started or going uphill. I do not take my Stingray's tom far from home unless it's to the rail trail and both are  easy riding so always on the seat. I'm a little taller so I like to sit all the way back helps to get me further away from the pedals.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I keep my butt in the seat unless getting started or going uphill. I do not take my Stingray's tom far from home unless it's to the rail trail and both are  easy riding so always on the seat. I'm a little taller so I like to sit all the way back helps to get me further away from the pedals.



That make sense. Yes, good to have a little extra power for hill climbing.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 23, 2022)

I avoid hills with the Stingray if I can hahaha


----------



## Dbike (Mar 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I avoid hills with the Stingray if I can hahaha



I try to but it's not always possible. Sting-Rays usually do okay on mild hills, though.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 27, 2022)

This may me a kid / adult thing.  As a kid, always standing.  As an adult, always sitting.  As an adult, I'm never in a hurry to get somewhere on a bicycle.


----------

